# The greatest ignorance is to reject something you know nothing about



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

So here is the story.

Went up to the sand dunes this weekend for my girlfriends family function. We are sitting in the garage Saturday night when the topic of "Oh Jay has a pitbull and its here". Now keep in mind that I know maybe one person in this group of 20. So I keep my mouth shut to hear the reactions, And oh boy here they came. It sounded like you took every media sound bite and played it. Every rumor and ever misconseption (many of which I had never heard) came out of EVERYONES mouth. So as this group of people sits there all staring at me one lady pipes up and says "You must be a monster to own such a monster". I smiled politely (which took every ounce of energy to do) and told her to tell me what a pitbull looks like. She proceded to explain something that she had seen on the news. So I promptly walked out of the garage went over to the tent, woke Kane from his peicefull sleep straped on his harness and walked him into the garage. " That's not a pitbull!!!!!" "How come his head isn't huge?" "Why is he wagging his tail?"(yes she really said that) And I walked him around to EVERY person in the garage. Even the lady that said he was a monster. I made sure to spend extra time with her. As soon as she bent down to pet Kane he immidiatly started to lick her and layed down rolled over and let her rub his belly. I eventually got asked to put him away because he was the life of the party at that point.

I just wanted do my part as a responsable APBT owner and I'm taking down IGNORANCE one belly rub at a time.

Here is a picture of my Monster incase you don't know.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Good job keeping calm in that situation! The only way to truly lay down the myths is to have people meet your well behaved dog for themselves. 

Kudos!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: "Bully" for you!!! Great way to shut the naysayers down! I did the same thing at a family event when I had my boy Bobby many moons ago.Everyone's mind was changed regarding the APBT;he tossed out all the myths about the "mean 'ol pitbull that will eat my kids someday" 
My sister had her dog there too(a little Cairn/Pomeranian mix).He bit me,her, kept challenging my dog and was just an a$$,whereas Bobby was calm ,cool,and collected.After that ,Bobby was allowed to come anytime,but my sister's dog had to stay home.HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!(I am gloating;sorry! lol)


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:Great Job keeping cool in that situation I know I would have had a problem biting my tongue.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah Good Job! The best way to shut someone up is with knowledge .. Knowledge is power .. And I hope after all those belly rubs and being woken out of his beauty sleep he got a few treats for being such a good boy and good example for the breed congrats baby brindle and good job to you as his owner for being so calm and collective if someone talks about my dogs I am ready to fight LOL.. you don't mess with my kids or my dogs LOL ... but I am learning sometimes holding your tounge allows people to be more receptive to what you have to say so kudo's to you for doing that


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Way To Go Kane....

I know it is hard to keep a level head when you have people who do not understand a lick when it comes to Pit Bulls. You handled yourself very well!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good job man, keeping your cool helps us all. Way to promote the breed in a positive light.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ya, it's hard to keep your cool. Especially after hearing the same old crap over and over again. You handled yourself well and it only helps the breed.


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup without a doubt it took every ounce of self control not to tell her off, but the last thing I wanted her to have is any reason not to like me or Kane. Every smile brought on by an ABPT is another step in the right direction for this amazing breed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow look at that killer pitbull! lol..Good job I can't be that nice lol!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Good for you Kane :thumbsup:! Way to go! You deserve a huge pat on the back for that!


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Wow look at that killer pitbull! lol..Good job I can't be that nice lol!


Ya I am use to punching stupid people in the mouth... Can't really get away with that anymore. I guess I have to act like an adult.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Job!!!!! I like that I think we should make it a slogan..... 
Taken Down Ignorance One Belly Rub At A Time.
It could have a picture of a uncropped APBT on one side and a cropped APBT on the other. 
Very cool of you to keep your cool it is SOOOOOO HARD in the face of such ignorance.


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good Job!!!!! I like that I think we should make it a slogan.....
> *Taken Down Ignorance One Belly Rub At A Time.
> It could have a picture of a uncropped APBT on one side and a cropped APBT on the other. *
> .


I agree I will start working on it.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Love that...keep it up...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww ..what a cute one he is..heh..good job!!! keep it up!


----------

